# got to be done new years resolutions anyone?



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone? mine is to get my arse back in the weight room, and not do cardio over weights


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Training goes without saying so my resolution is to be less shy at the gym nd speak to people more!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

To buy a push bike over the next few months so I can hit the cardio in the spring as it never seems to happen in the gym!!


----------



## Scotty-boi (Apr 19, 2012)

Quit smoking hopefully. Hasnt started yet. Gonna try after the weekend. Will be good for me food wise as sometimes having a smoke can help me forget about food if I'm hungry.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> To buy a push bike over the next few months so I can hit the cardio in the spring as it never seems to happen in the gym!!


I done exactly that last spring Dorsey. Best thing i ever done.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Scotty-boi said:


> Quit smoking hopefully. Hasnt started yet. Gonna try after the weekend. Will be good for me food wise as sometimes having a smoke can help me forget about food if I'm hungry.


yeah thats my prob too 

quitting isnt really on the horizon altho i have started vaping with e cigs again.. (JC will be happy)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I want to train 2 nights with weights and do 2 cardio sessions each week, I did NOTHING for 3.5years after being given a year to live unless they could operate on my heart and save me which they did 9 years ago.

2.5yrs after that I trained for 18 months and couldn't believe the way everything was coming back until my heart started acting up again due to them taking me off certain medication and not monitoring me.

We're 5 years down the line now and my heart is operating like a normal heart again, albeit with a titanium aorta, so I'd like to get a little shape back and get my fitness up by doing some bag work and/or kick boxing. I have no desire to go chasing size the way I once did and I quite frankly would not want to have to go back to that level of commitment again.

I just want to be able to park my Harley up on a sunny day and get wolf whistles from young chicks (under 30 is fine)!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Get my middle and waist in a bit. And add some more size and shape to the bis and tris.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Get on the push bike more and sort my diet out!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

becoming younger and more beautiful with loads of cash in my pockets 

ohh... and winning the Mr O too :behindsofa:


----------



## Scotty-boi (Apr 19, 2012)

aka said:


> becoming younger and more beautiful with loads of cash in my pockets
> 
> ohh... and winning the Mr O too :behindsofa:


At last, a realistic post


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You may struggle to fit all that in this year Aka, by the end of next year possibly.

If not care in the community may have got better and someone will be able to check on you regularly to make sure your tan is even.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would be happy to do a decent weight on my bench press. Ho and lower my bf even more.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> What's target RR?


At the moment 3 x 12 @ 40k + 1 x 10 @ 40k with a 1 minute rest. With a 3 minute break I was doing 4 x 8 @ 57k. But obviously whilst loosing fb I just cant increase the weight but reps are going up slowly.

I would love to get to [email protected] in the next 12 months.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

mines to try and not look so sexy this year every time i work out i give myself a boner!!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

DANthirty said:


> mines to try and not look so sexy this year every time i work out i give myself a boner!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I want a 300kg deadlift and a 200kg bench press.

Both are achievable if I put the work in and stay healthy.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Legs and abs are my main focus, and im going full tilt at it.


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

fleg said:


> Mine is to do at least 90 mins cardio a week! So far so good.


Good start, just steady or have you thrown yourself in deep end?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

To successfully run the Brighton Marathon in April for The Stroke Association to raise awareness after my mum suffered her massive stroke in March 2010.


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Extreme said:


> I just want to be able to park my Harley up on a sunny day and get wolf whistles from young chicks (under 30 is fine)!


Wow there we said resolutions not overhauls, wouldn't it be easier paying some girl to help you off! Then whistle at you? Love you xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> To successfully run the Brighton Marathon in April for The Stroke Association to raise awareness after my mum suffered her massive stroke in March 2010.


Very cool resolution


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> To successfully run the Brighton Marathon in April for The Stroke Association to raise awareness after my mum suffered her massive stroke in March 2010.


as its in brighton i hope your gonna dress and run appropriately


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I want to train 2 nights with weights and do 2 cardio sessions each week, I did NOTHING for 3.5years after being given a year to live unless they could operate on my heart and save me which they did 9 years ago.
> 
> 2.5yrs after that I trained for 18 months and couldn't believe the way everything was coming back until my heart started acting up again due to them taking me off certain medication and not monitoring me.
> 
> ...


you ever thought about getting a dog?

cant beat walking for consistent bf loss..

chicks love dogs btw more than harleys..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Extreme said:


> I want to train 2 nights with weights and do 2 cardio sessions each week, I did NOTHING for 3.5years after being given a year to live unless they could operate on my heart and save me which they did 9 years ago.
> 
> 2.5yrs after that I trained for 18 months and couldn't believe the way everything was coming back until my heart started acting up again due to them taking me off certain medication and not monitoring me.
> 
> ...


As per your post on the 5-3-1 training thread, i'd love to know more about this Toney Freeman style of training you're doing Doug? http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bulking-gaining-weight/35637-5-3-1-training-thoughts.html#post304216


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> To successfully run the Brighton Marathon in April for The Stroke Association to raise awareness after my mum suffered her massive stroke in March 2010.


Good luck Trixsta.

A very worthy cause.


----------

